# hubbard lake outing set for aug 27,28 and 29



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

it appears that the only people who had a preference liked the last weekend of august so that is what we will do. if annyone needs to get hooked up with rooms or cabins let me know.
walleye fishing should be really good by then and we should also start to see some of those perch in the south end and east bay.
all indications are that the bite in august for eyes will be awsome!!

do we want to try to split the fishing up between here and the big lake on saturday?
we would only need three or four big lake boats to handle everyone. if bolo is home he could take a couple people with him, if i can get out i can take three with me. if we can get n.e.mich.sportsman up he can take a couple guys with him. we could go out of black river(8 miles from the shop) or harrisville (20 miles from the shop).

or
we could just fish hubbard in the morning meet at my house about 1pm for lunch then head back out in the evening.

lunch will be byob and catch and release fishing is allowed on the pond.

i will have hot dogs, hamburgs, potato salad and chips.
let me know what you folk think.
ed


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Calendar has been duly marked


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

excellent, cant wait to see ya up there!

steve


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Wench and I, hope to be up on saturday the 28th..as long as 'work' (sorry for swearin) doesn't get in the way!


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Ed, Hold me a cabin please...I'll be up on Friday


Thanks

Lee


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Trying to talk the wife into it.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

if have that weekend off i'll come up any place near by to pitch a tent


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

To bad this is not the weekend before.

I will be up there on the 20, 21 & 22 of August for a family reunion. Maybe I can talk someone into taking me fishing on Sunday.  

Steve


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

trlfindr,
i have got you down for that weekend.

now all we need is someone to come up a day early and wrap fishfoote from head to toe in bubble wrap so he can't break any bones this time. :yikes: 

looks like the fishing should be good. before we got run off the lake we pulled one fish, about 5 minutes of fishing, then the storm hit and we had to take off.
miruss,
there is a campground about 8 miles from the shop they get 18.00 a night for up to 4 adults and two tents, otherwise there is some state land south of the lake about 10 miles from the shop.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Hey! I've been accident-free for almost a year now! Put me down for the burger/buns donation - I'll get a hold of you closer to the date for quantity.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Walleye Mike - I don't think Paul Bunyon is open this year (might be for sale though  ). An alternative to Harrisville is Ossineke. I think it is closer than Harrisville, but also more primative. On the up side though, it puts you closer to Alpena.

42 sites for tent and small trailer use spaced out generously along Lake Huron. Facilities include a day use area with tables and grill, sandy beaches , and a barrier-free boardwalk out to Lake Huron. Rustic campground includes vault toilets and potable water from well hand pump. Sites available on a first-come, first-serve basis. No reservations. Check with State Forest Campground Manager for seasonal availability.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

foote,
i checked and paul bunyun is open this year. i sent mike a list of rates and a phone number. if anyone else needs info or help finding a place to stay just let me know.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

OK, who's all going besides Trailfinder, shametamer, fishfoote, Msuiceman and possibly myself.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*scottyhoover and i should be there*


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

I plan on going back again this year.
I will be staying at my sister's house outside of Alpena.
I will be up for the weekend and the following week.
I am also thinking of giving it a try out of Harrisville while in the area, with the co-operation of some good weather.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Still on the undecided list. Waiting to see how some things fall into place.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, as Ed already knows, I an not able get the time off work to attend this outing. I will however, be up at Hubbard the week prior trying to find the elusive smallmouth bass of Hubbard Lake. I am told they grow big and sassy up there, and very few really fish for them. I will also give the Walleye a try in the evenings, Heck may even get into a few perch on one of the three days up there.... Seems like a good time to get out and get some Fish ( Hopefully ) Sorry I can't make it gang...good luck to all that do.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

thats too bad, i guess i'll have to meet up with ya some other time to do some fishin. hopefully you find them smallies up there, even though they aren't tasty, they sure are fun to catch.

steve


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

TrailFdr - We'll miss you! Fishbomb and I fished last weekend for a couple hours - He picked up a nice 22" eye, I got the throw back. We were running boards with slip weight in about 60 fow running about 20 - 30 deep. Harnesses with stinger hooks west of Church Hill. Moved around quite a bit looking for fish or bait. Good luck!


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Is there a headcount on this puppy yet???


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I will hpefully be there. Got a family issue that might keep me closer to home but don't know yet.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*guess ill bring this back to the top. scotty and i are now in trailfinder's cabin and dont mind if someone else joins us. plenty of room in ed's cabins for a few guys. hope them fish are biting!! cant wait!*
***
***
*oh p.s. qualifications for a spot in the cabin includes owning a big boat in case we go the the bay for salmon. all applicants please submit a picture of the boat *


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Gonna have to pull out of this one. Brother is in bad shape and I'm gonna stay closer to home (I am his patient advocate and power of attorney) just in case some decisions need to be made in a hurry.

Will like to attend next year tho.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

sorry to hear that mike, but my prayers are with you and your brother. I'll see ya around here though I'm sure soon! them perch have to start up sometime (though i hear there is a real good bite at meijers lately ) 

steve


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Alrighty, time to HYPE UP THIS OUTING. Who's in, Who's not? 
How's the fishin' ED? Did you kill Yogi up in canada?

We were wondering if Trailfinder had the cabin for fri-sat, or just sat? We aren't sure if we'll roll in fri. night or Sat. morning yet. One of us will call you tomorrow probably.

ANYONE needs a place to shack up can get in with us, but if the cabin's rockin...you know the rest.

Get those waitresses ready, the downstate boys are coming in to town.
here walleye, walleye, walleye.....


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Come on now fellas ya cant go wrong fishing hubbard lake for a weekend. have ya ever seen such a beautiful place to walleye fish? and a local expert to put us on the fish. oh and yes such qualified and talented waitresses???*


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Are you guys planning on going to Smokies on Friday evening? I won't have time to fishthis weekend but wouldn't mind shooting the breeze over a couple cold beers. I think I gotta get to Ed's shop anyhow.....


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I'm taking a couple days off and heading up tonight with the wife, child and in-laws...I'll be up for a couple cold ones by Friday :chillin: Looks like we'll get some rain over the next couple days, but the chances drop for the weekend. The rain will give me a chance to tie up some rigs. I was up last weekend, didn't do well, but didn't spend very much time out on the water. Ed - what's the headcount, I'm still up for bringing over some burgers for the cookout if that's still a go. Give me a call - I'm in the book.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm leaving Thursday to go up, are there any plans on when & where to meet for the fishing. I believe last year it was 7 am at Ed's shop, then to the launch at East Bay. Sure would be nice to find some fish this year.
Had to really work for what we got last year.
Ed, do you have anything good to report to us ?


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

well i am back from the land of the black bear with nothing to show for it other then a good time and some pictures of bears eating my bait.

the local club fished last saturday from 2 to 10 and had mixed results. some guys did very well with limit catches. others not so well. cranks run deep in 50' to 70' of water down around 40' seemed to work best. i will get on the water before you folks get here and try to put a program together. still planning on having lunch at my house. i might even cook up some bear sausage for people to try. i don't expect too many folks. 
i didn't get to talk to trlfinder as he left saturday, before i got home.
i will keep everyone up dated.
scotty trlfinder had the cabin for friday and saturday so whenever you get here your ok.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

we'll most likely be pulling in and fishing at daybreak saturday, I'm guessin' we'll launch on the south side, anyone else gonna get on the water early, frs channel 7 eh.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

its 85 degrees right now at hubbard lk. tomorrow's high temp is 66.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*anyone else turned off by the weather front? im sure the fish will be.. scotty and i are really considering holding off till next weekend labor day weekend. have any cabins open that weekend ed???*


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Sorry to pull out so late but with the weather front coming, we are going to try and come up next weekend instead. It'll probably be nice out now that I say that, but good luck to you guys that make it out.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I was up Wednesday night and stayed through the weekend. Probably only put a total of 6 hours on the water the entire time, but didn't get any action. I'll give it another try next weekend, but I can't wait to see some ice!


----------

